# Pantalla roja



## titotitox (Abr 5, 2007)

Arregle un TV que al pricipio no prendia, luego de arreglarlo esataba de un colo morado  en el cual aplique soldadura en algunas solduras frias. Alcavo de un tiempo de prueba el televesisor fue cambiando a color rojo con lineas de paco hasta quedar completamente roja con lineas horixontales rojas.
queria pedir ayuda puesto  que no se cual puede ser la solucion
Mi tv es  un Daewoo de 20 pulgadas


----------



## raydem (Abr 7, 2007)

hola buenas.. lo que tienes.. es pantalla en rojo con lineas de retardo... eso quiere decir que puedes tener saturacion en el cañon rojo.. Probable falla en circuitos de croma o video, etapa de salida video rojo (OUP R) o en el TRC...

suerte


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 7, 2007)

espero que no sea una sony...


----------

